# Hashis and Fish oil?



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Just thinking (not sure why this just occurred to me), but I take Fish Oil because of all the health benefits I've heard that it has. But, I've also heard that with Hashis you should stay away from seafood and sushi (which I LOVE)! Would taking the fish oil be bad, too?? Is it high in iodine?? Just wondering what anyone else thinks.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sushi/seafood can be a large souce of bacterial contamination. People with autoimmune diseases do not need this extra stress on their bodies.

While I'm sure many others will disagree, I'm against taking fish oil since most is manufactured in China where there are little, if any, quality assurance and safeguards. Too, there are a number of studies that conclude there is no beneficial effect [just as there are a number of studies that do].

While Wikipedia is not a highly credible information source, here is some information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_oil

http://apps.edf.org/page.cfm?tagID=19376


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had a TT and I also take 2 fish oil caps daily - mine are processed in Norway.

I have graves and hashi's.

I did not notice any change in anything but believe in the value of omega oils.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My eye doc recommended that I take fish oil for dry eyes and I have found out that it helps a lot. Maybe it depends on the individual as to whether it makes a difference or not. We're not cookie cutters of each other : )

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Just thinking (not sure why this just occurred to me), but I take Fish Oil because of all the health benefits I've heard that it has. But, I've also heard that with Hashis you should stay away from seafood and sushi (which I LOVE)! Would taking the fish oil be bad, too?? Is it high in iodine?? Just wondering what anyone else thinks.


I only take Carlson's Cold Water Omega III. Some sources of fish oil can be very very high in iodine. There is no iodine listed in the ingredients.

Watch out for Krill Oil; very high in iodine!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Good points and info by all!


----------

